# What do I have to do to visit the US?



## Kaye (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't I have to fill something out in advance? 
Back in the day there was just that card where I had to say I'm not a terrorist and things like that, but I've heard it's harder now. What do I need to do? I'm leaving next week for a few days.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

if you have a UK passport you need to go here and fill in the stuff for the visa waiver at least 4 days before you go, you really do need to do this don't forget!
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....B9CF7F4_kA15F95EA-E749-DA2A-B2B7-B02DEED69363
you get a reference email that you need to print out.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are UK you will need to fill in a card detailing amongst other things your reasons for being in the country and address while there. They will also perform a full set of prints from one hand and take a photo of your face. This was my experience a year ago anyway. It could have changed since.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

it has changed since.


----------



## Kaye (Oct 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> if you have a UK passport you need to go here and fill in the stuff for the visa waiver at least 4 days before you go, you really do need to do this don't forget!
> http://www.esta-online.co.uk/
> you get a reference email that you need to print out.



What? I've got three days! And I don't have my passport at work!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

Kaye said:


> What? I've got three days! And I don't have my passport at work!



they recommend 4 days but i got my email within the day, you should be fine, you do need the passport number tho.

actually it's 72 hours they say not 4 days.


and it costs £20 the scammers


----------



## Kaye (Oct 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> they recommend 4 days but i got my email within the day, you should be fine, you do need the passport number tho.
> 
> actually it's 72 hours they say not 4 days.
> 
> ...



Looks like I'm going home to get it. Don't have where I'm staying nor the passport number yet either!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah you need the address too, you could just put any hotel address in the city i guess. actually they grill you so much on the way in it's probably best not to have even any minor lie on there!

it is a good job you asked eh


----------



## Kaye (Oct 27, 2009)

You're not kidding. What if it doesn't come through? Is there any way around it?
Should have said, thanks for your help by the way.


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 27, 2009)

Kaye said:


> What if it doesn't come through?


This.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

dont worry, i hope it comes through! i only know what it says on that website which is that you definitely have to have it... maybe there is some way of going to an embassy and sorting it out or something i don't know... i bet you will be fine if you get it done today tho


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> they recommend 4 days but i got my email within the day, you should be fine, you do need the passport number tho.
> 
> actually it's 72 hours they say not 4 days.
> 
> ...



NO NO NO, it doesn't cost a penny. Just use the OFFICIAL SITE and its FREE FREE FREE.

Any site that charges you is scamming you. Best you remove the link above in case people use it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 27, 2009)

What's the official site?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2009)

Onket said:


> What's the official site?



https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....0D4B19E_kFDB2870A-D04E-EB6C-5AB0-4B645A297395


----------



## Kanda (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never done this.. I've always just filled the forms in on the Plane...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> dont worry, i hope it comes through! i only know what it says on that website which is that you definitely have to have it... maybe there is some way of going to an embassy and sorting it out or something i don't know... i bet you will be fine if you get it done today tho



Usually get a confirmation email in about 30seconds.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> NO NO NO, it doesn't cost a penny. Just use the OFFICIAL SITE and its FREE FREE FREE.
> 
> Any site that charges you is scamming you. Best you remove the link above in case people use it.



that was my site.

not really, i got SCAMMED!!!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I've never done this.. I've always just filled the forms in on the Plane...



it's CHANGED.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Usually get a confirmation email in about 30seconds.



but they say do it at least 72 hours yeah? or was that just that site?


----------



## Kaye (Oct 27, 2009)

I've done some research. Usually takes a few minutes, but if there are complications, you could be in trouble...

I say 'you' and I mean 'I'.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 27, 2009)

A ticket might help


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 27, 2009)

Kaye said:


> I've done some research. Usually takes a few minutes, but if there are complications, you could be in trouble...
> 
> I say 'you' and I mean 'I'.



do you know anyone in the US who's address you could use who could 'vouch' for you and say you were staying with them?


dunno if thatd work, this is all news to me.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2009)

as long as you put a valid US address it should be fine, just a hotel or whatever.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> do you know anyone in the US who's address you could use who could 'vouch' for you and say you were staying with them?
> 
> 
> dunno if thatd work, this is all news to me.



Just put the name of a hotel in the city you are landing in, its not like they check.


----------



## STFC (Oct 27, 2009)

From January 12, 2009 the mandatory Electronic System for Travel Authorisation (ESTA) is introduced by the US government for all passengers flying into the United States under the visa waiver scheme.

Applying is free and simple. Customers can provide the information online at https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta.html  - the ESTA is valid for two years, allowing multiple visits to the US within that period without the need to re-apply.

Customers are advised to apply for an ESTA well in advance of their scheduled departure or they may face a delay to their journey.

ESTA adds another layer of security that allows the Department of Homeland Security to determine, in advance of travel, whether an individual is eligible to travel to the US.

The new legislation requires all customers to provide personal information including their name, date of birth, and passport details, as well as optional travel information such as the flight number and destination address in the United States.

Customers are reminded that they must continue to fill in the green I-94W form available at check-in or onboard your aircraft until further notice.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> it's CHANGED.



didn't say it hadn't, when though? I was in Vegas at Xmas. (although that only seems a few months ago, this year has FLOWN by!!)

(E2A: Just seen post above)


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2009)

If you use any credit-card type things for, say, chopping up the kind of stuff that makes custom officers upset, be sure to give the cards a good clean before you go.

I've heard stories of them taking scrapings off cards and testing them sometimes...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> If you use any credit-card type things for, say, chopping up the kind of stuff that makes custom officers upset, be sure to give the cards a good clean before you go.
> 
> I've heard stories of them taking scrapings off cards and testing them sometimes...



this might be a big problem then!


----------



## g force (Oct 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> If you use any credit-card type things for, say, chopping up the kind of stuff that makes custom officers upset, be sure to give the cards a good clean before you go.
> 
> I've heard stories of them taking scrapings off cards and testing them sometimes...



Utter, utter rubbish. Yeah that's right US immigration scrapes your cards


----------

